# How much food for 150 ppl



## chef4lifeman (Nov 13, 2016)

Hello,

I'm new to catering and was asked to cater for 150 ppl at a family reunion.

I was looking for feedback for the portions. I've listed the menu and the portions I thought was appropriate any feedback is greatly appreciated.


fried chicken-150 pieces 
grilled chicken-150 pieces 
fried fish-150 pieces
collards-3 full size pans
string beans-3 full size pans
Mac and cheese-3 full size pans
potato salad-3 full size pans
Coleslaw-2 full size pan
Rolls-150


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

[thread="67970"]Portion Control And Serving Size [/thread] ..... is only one of many threads that touch on the question you asked (plus some you did not)...

[thread="47378"]Servings Chart [/thread] is even better....

Now all you need is a scale ;-)

mimi


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Chef and welcome to Cheftalk. This all depends on the size of the ind entree items. When you offer 3 entrees you'll need to adjust the size of of ind portions. You would love for them to take one of each. But, what happens when you have 10 people out of 150 that don't want chix and take 3 pcs of fish. You s/b be good with 2 pans of green beans making it 75 people per pan. Is this function 1/2 men and are there kids ?????? What are the portion sizes of the proteins ??????? also people like rolls so have a few bags over whats needed. Mac and cheese is hard to scoop up on a line. There will be 1/4 left in the pan when you go to change it. It's just the nature of the beast with it sticking to the sides. This would be the only reason why you may need to have 3 4" pans. Once you scrape out the pan you will probably have 3/4 of a 4" pan left over.


----------



## chef4lifeman (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks for the responses! I really appreciate it.


ChefBillyB-For the fried chicken I was going to do mixed pieces ( Thighs, wings, drumsticks, breasts). Grilled wings or leg quarters.
Fish I was thinking whiting.

Would you mind sharing the specifics of a breakdown on portions?

There will be men and women. But he mention there being a lot of seniors as well.


I was also thinking to fry the fish on the spot. My first time doing that as well. Any recommendations on timing to preserve the quality of the fish.


Thank you again for the help.


----------

